# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  داء الشقيقة

## مناجاة الصابرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

*من الأمراض العصرية التي لا تشكل خطرا على حياة الانسان الا انها تحولها الى جحيم هى الشقيقة. وهو داء يرافق البعض سنوات طويلة ويصيب النساء كما الرجال على حد سواء. لكن المشكلة ان بعض الذين يصابون بآلام الرأس لا يميزون بين الشقيقة وأمراض أخرى مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم الذي يسبب بدوره أيضا نفس العوارض، لذا ينصح الاطباء كل من يشعر بآلام الرأس المتواصلة زيارة طبيب العائلة من دون تأخير.
*
*وألقى تقرير طبي صدر عن المؤسسة الطبية الاميركية "ماديكل اند هيلث" الضوء على مرض الشقيقة الذي يكثر في المناطق التي يتكاثر فيها الازدحام وتكون فيها الحياة سريعة الوتيرة.
**
*
*فحسب التقرير فان الشقيقة عبارة عن صداع شديد يترافق عادة مع أعراض أخرى مثل الغثيان والتقيؤ، ويقدر ان حوالي 10 في المئة من الرجال في الولايات المتحدة يعانون من هذا المرض الذي يظهر بشكلين:
**
*
*النمط النموذجي او التقليدي،وهو الشكل الذي يسبق بالاعراض المنذرة، كرؤية الهالات الضوئية وفقدان الرؤية مؤقتا، واضطرابات في الكلام ونمل وخدر في الوجه او الذراعين. وتعتبر تلك إشارات أولية لبدء الاصابة بالشقيقة.
أما النمط الشائع فلا يكون الصداع مسبوقا بالاعراض المنذرة.
**
*
*وتبدأ نوبة الشقيقة في كلا النموذجين بتغيرات في المزاج وشعور بالجوع، وتستمر النوبة من 4 الى 72 ساعة، وغالبا ما يكون الصداع من جانب واحد من الرأس. في هذه الاثناء يحتاج المريض الى الاستلقاء في غرفة هادئة ومظلمة، حيث ان الصداع النابض يسوء مع كل حركة يقوم بها ومع الضجيج والضوء.
**
*
*لكن لماذا تحدث الشقيقة؟
**
*
*يقول التقرير هناك اعتقاد بان التغيرات التي تحدث في حجم الاوعية الدموية ومستوى النقائل العصبية( مركبات كيميائية في الدماغ) مسؤولة عن حدوث الشقيقة، وبشكل خاص انخفاض مستوى الناقل العصبي الذي يطلق عليه اسم السيروتونين الذي يؤدي الى توسع في الأوعية الدموية، مما يتسبب بدوره بالصداع النابض.
**
*
*ما مدى امكانية الشفاء من الشقيقة؟
**
*
*حتى الان لا يوجد دواء شاف للشقيقة، لكن من الممكن التحكم بحدوثها، وذلك بالابتعاد عن العوامل المحرضة على حدوث النوبة، فمن المهم جدا ان تظل هذه العوامل حاضرة في ذاكرة من يصاب بالشقيقة ليتجنبها، كما ان البعض يستفيد من تناول المسكنات في بداية النوبة، حيث لوحظ ان هذا ينقص من شدة الصداع ومن مدته.
مع ذلك ينصح التقرير المصاب بالشقيقة بزيارة الطبيب وبالاخص في حالات معنية:
اذا لم تنفع المسكنات القوية في إيقاف النوبة، أو اذا أصبح حدوث النوبات أكثر تكرارا. 
اذا ما لاحظ المصاب بالشقيقة تغيرا من الاعراض مقارنة مع الاعراض المعتادة.
**
*
*أما عن العلاج فيكون بالمسكنات المتوفرة عادة في الصيدليات، والمسكنات التي تشترك أحيانا مع الادوية المضادة للغثيان والتي تحتاج الى وصفة طبيب، والادوية التي تعمل للحفاظ على مستوى طبيعي من السيروتونين، والتي تحتاج ايضا الى وصفة طبية، وتجنب العوامل المثيرة.
كما اتضح مؤخرا ان المعالجة بالوخز بالابر وممارسة رياضة اليوغا والاسترخاء مرتين او ثلاث مرات في اليوم وتجنب العمل المرهق للأعصاب يساهم في تقليل عدد النوبات.
**
*
*ويذكر التقرير ان الشقيقة مرض لم يعثر له على علاج حتى الآن لأن أسبابه ما زالت مجهولة ومتعددة، وتتراجع حدته مع التقدم في السن، حيث يقل عدد النوبات وحدوثها أيضا.*

----------

ليلاس (05-11-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح قيم ..*

*معلومآآآت مفيدة ..*

*تسلمين غآليتي .."/* 

*ع الإفآإدهـ ..*

*يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

*طرح قيم ..*

*معلومآآآت مفيدة ..*

*تسلمين غآليتي .."/* 

*ع الإفآإدهـ ..*

*يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..]*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-13-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

غاليتي ليلاس ..

نورت ... ابعد الله عنكم كل سوء..

----------


## القيرواني

*موضوع مميز* 
*شكراً على الطرح*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-13-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اخي القيرواني

شكرا لتواجدكم.. منور..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

داء الشقيقة من أكثر الامراض أزعاجاً 

الله يبعدها عنا وعنكم 

مشكورة على الطرح

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-25-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

البسمة الحمراء

سلمتم من كل سوء اختي

نورتِ

----------

